# Canon G11 vs. Panasonic LX3



## Janintechenka (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,
I would like to by a camera.. I am not a professional, but I really like taking pictures and I am doing it quiet often.. I was considering to buy DSLR, but I finally reject this idea, because they are too big and heavy for me. I would like to carry the camera by myself for longer trips, so that is why I started to look for high end compact or maybe micro 4/3 cameras.

The main priority for me is shutter speed (for taking pictures of moving people and for night scenes), good performance (noise, dynamic range) and kind of universality (macro, portrait, landscape). Small size, weight and easy handling will be also good.
I would like to have a option of manual mode, because often auto mode doesn't satisfy me and I want to set attributes by myself..

My favorites are Canon G11 and Panasonic LX3. I am mainly interested in comparasion in their speed and performance..
I am open to other alternatives, but I am not sure if I could afford some significantly more expesive camera..

I hardly can try all cameras by myself, so I am really looking forward to your experiences and recommendations.

Thank you very much.


----------



## usayit (Mar 1, 2010)

Unfortunately, there are not too many P&S active here... so not sure how much input you will get.


I'm a big fan of the LX3.  One of the most enjoyable of cameras I own.  I posted my opinion about the LX3 here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...views/182429-point-shoot-raw.html#post1741685

For a long time, the G-series was a fav for me and judging from my past research the G10 and G11 are also very good options.

* G-series cameras are not really "pocketable" cameras.  They are bigger than the LX3 and the LX3 is barely "pocketable".
* G11 has longer focal range.  So its highly dependent on what you (what focal lengths) you like to shoot.  The LX3 has the wider focal length which is what I like.
* I like the optics on the LX3.


You should also look into the Canon S90.


----------



## mrpink (Mar 1, 2010)

usayit said:


> You should also look into the Canon S90.



X2 on the S90.  

p!nK


----------



## usayit (Mar 1, 2010)

Note... LX3 was released way back in mid 2008 while the G11 (and S90) to which they are often compared to were released in mid 2009.  It is a testament to the LX3's capabilities BUT it is well over due for a new version.   The rumor is that it will be announced sometime in March.  You might want to consider waiting.......


----------



## skieur (Mar 1, 2010)

If sharpness at high ISOs is an issue then the choice is between:

a sharper image but more picture noise on the Panasonic LX3 or

a less sharper image with less picture noise on the Canon G11.

The difference is not great but up close it is noticable.

skieur


----------



## 10megapixel (Mar 1, 2010)

Here's a little comparison test.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 6, 2010)

both cameras have become recognised for being eachother's closest competitor. comparing the sample images tests at dpreview.com, for me the G11 has the edge over the LX3 for picture quality.


----------



## usayit (Mar 6, 2010)

N





pattypatty2010 said:


> I love the LX3. When I go on vacation, I take the LX3 along with the TZ5, and I'm all set. In good lighting, the LX3 takes pictures that can compare to a DSLR. They're stunning.



Exactly what I do.   Carry lx3 and a tz5 with a Metz Cs-2 flash.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 6, 2010)

i'd be happy to own either of the two cameras. the LX3 especially as a discreet, streetshooter.


----------

